# Front axle stand position - Fiat X250



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I first posted this question on the Fiat forum a few days ago but after 58 views still no replies. So.......

_*"Need to lift the front of our 5000kg 3.0lt X250 motorhome to do some work on the front suspension.*_

_* The jacking points are very obvious but it's not so clear as to where I should put one or more axle stands. Don't want to risk damaging anything when positioning the axle stand/s, so looking to you guys for advice as to best (only?) location."*_

Yes, I know, should have asked here first but thought that white van owners might have some idea - sorry :crying:.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

deefordog said:


> I first posted this question on the Fiat forum a few days ago but after 58 views still no replies. So.......


I think I can imagine why you've had no replies...........:wink2:

They're just not wanting to encourage someone to "_*do some work on the front suspension"*_ when they don't even know where to place axle stands whilst they do the work. :grin2::grin2::grin2:

Now we have some "insider knowledge" here and we know you're not intending to de-compress and remove springs or do anything dangerous - if you're just fitting rubber assistors that is???

So the answer is quite simply to use a strong axle stand underneath each side of the chassis main front to back members, the exact placement isn't critical but if you have an Alko chassis the best place is probably somewhere in the area where the cab chassis joins onto the Alko section.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Hmmm, spring assisters? Me? Just need to collect them from Argos 2mrw (no, they don't sell 'em lol) and wait for a dryish day. 

Thanks for the heads up Gaspode - much appreciated.


----------

